# WD problems



## cookiemonster (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi I recently bought a new hard drive on 30/08/2011 to replace my faulty one anyway the new hard drive is a Western Digital 750gb WD7502AAEX Caviar Black,Sata 6gbs,7200rpm,64mb cache, it was working ok showing no problems then i started the pc and it would just sat with a black screen and would not go into windows after a while a message came on in the top left corner sayin Disk Error so i rebooted it still black screen and message A Disk Read Error Occurred. I tried to clone the back up to it but there was no E drive showing so I then tried to Format it and reinstall windows but it wouldn't let me, Message came up Windows cannot be installed to this Disk. The Computer Hardware may not support booting to this disk Ensure that the disk controller is enabled in the computer Bios, no matter what i do it just sits there and clicks should i RMA it.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 17, 2011)

Tried to clean master boot record? Cloning often messes up everything.

On windows just do Diskpart - clean, or boot up some Linux and erase everything... I've had  these problems often when dissembling some RAID disks...


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 17, 2011)

Check the power and data(sata) cable (both ends of the sata cable, at drive and motherboard or add-on card).
You may want to try a different sata cable.
Check you bios settings for the drive.
Make sure it shows up in the bios ok.

EDIT:  you may, also, want to try booting from the Windows install disk and running the system repair option.
See option two, here:  Using a Windows 7 Installation or System Repair Disc


----------



## Melvis (Oct 17, 2011)

If its clicking then its dead.

Its RMA time!


----------



## cookiemonster (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi when i try this it doesn't show up Create and format a hard disk partition.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 17, 2011)

Dead Man Walkin...  

RMA it...


----------



## cookiemonster (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks I am getting a bit fed up with WD didn't have this many problems with seagate.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 17, 2011)

cookiemonster said:


> Thanks I am getting a bit fed up with WD didn't have this many problems with seagate.



If you have a COM Port emulator and skills in Hyper Terminal 

I've reseted smart for my fishes twice...  Nothing is perfect...

Just swapped my Samsung F4 after only a week of purchase 

To be honest, the next drive in my buy list is that new Hitachi Des(th)kstar 1TB single platter...


----------



## Melvis (Oct 18, 2011)

cookiemonster said:


> Thanks I am getting a bit fed up with WD didn't have this many problems with seagate.



Ha thats interesting as its the other way around for me thats why ive used WD this past few yrs as i have found Seagate drives seem to fail alot more often.

Each to there own though.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 18, 2011)

If you have a working Windows computer:
in the start menu type "computer management"
from there click on storage
If the disk isn't recognized it's RMA time if it is create a healthy drive partition and format and then reinstall.


----------



## cookiemonster (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi tried computer management again and all that is showing is disk 0, (C drive and DVD-ROM (D, I think it is time to get in touch with Scan for an RMA number and label. thanks for all the help and advice.  

cookiemonster.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that...Like Melvis I use WD exclusively now because of past and current issues with Seagate and Hitachi....Guess that just goes to show it's luck of the draw...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ive had zero issues with WD, seagate now is a different story


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ive had zero issues with WD, seagate now is a different story



I've had issues with both, but I still lean towards WD... just a creature of habit.


----------



## cookiemonster (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi I recieved the RMA details from Scan I hope to get it posted tmoz, as you said maybe just unlucky this time, it is years since i had a Seagate the one i am using just now is a WD, hopefully they will find the RMA one faulty and replace it, i will probably stick with WD better the devil you know. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 19, 2011)

Between Seagate and WD I believe it's luck of the draw.

I have seen just as many failed WDs come in as Seagates where I work.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Use diskpart and then clean it that way before setup. Solved similar issues for me in the past. Also, try to use punctuation. I am in agony when reading your post.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 19, 2011)

http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=613&lang=en

Western Digital Support:  see diagnostic tools.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 19, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=613&lang=en
> 
> Western Digital Support:  see diagnostic tools.



That's a good suggestion but if his pc isnt recognizing the drive and he doesnt have another we drive he can't download anything I just had that problem last week but i have other we drives that I waas able to connect via a dock
Edit
Wd not we dam auto correct


----------



## cookiemonster (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi just recieved this from Scan 

Current status of your RMA: Awaiting Replacement / Credit


----------



## cookiemonster (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi I have just been offered a 

750GB Western Digital WD7500AARS Caviar Green, 3.5" HDD, SATA II - 3Gb/s, 5400rpm, 64MB Cache, 8ms, Free-Fall , NCQ 

as a replacement from Scan for the caviar black above which was faulty and they are out of stock and don't know when they will get them in, is the Caviar Green as good and okay to use as a main hard drive


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 3, 2011)

cookiemonster said:


> 5400rpm



It spins slower.


----------



## cookiemonster (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi just been on the phone to Scan and they are replacing it with the 

750GB Western Digital WD7500AARX Caviar Green, 3.5" HDD, SATA III - 6Gb/s, 64MB Cache , 8ms, NCQ, OEM  

thats the one i thought the were sending originally.


----------



## TheOne (Nov 3, 2011)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi jsfitz I have just been on the phone to Scan to cancel the above hard drive and they are replacing it with the
> 
> Hi just been on the phone to Scan and they are replacing it with the
> 
> ...




It will have a slower access time, which is normally why you wouldn't want a green drive as the primary OS drive.


----------



## cookiemonster (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks as if I have been done, just have to use it for backing up myother Hard drives to


----------



## Melvis (Nov 3, 2011)

Yea i would not except that drive as a replacement. Its not even close.

So what happened?


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 4, 2011)

I guess you didn't ask questions since you were not sure of how compatible the green was to the black edition you originally had which is most likely what they were hoping for.

Personally I think you have been hard done by.

The HDD you bought from them failed, they replace it with a cheaper and slower HDD.

If anything they should have offered you a 1TB WD Blue.


----------



## cookiemonster (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi yes i didn't ask the right questions and in hind sight i just wanted a replacement and i walked right into it, I might phone them tomorrow (as it was just word of mouth and nothint was signed) and cancel and just wait for the black to come back into stock.


----------



## cookiemonster (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi I have just replied to Scan refusing the Caviar Green as a replacement and I will phone them tomorrow and see what they say, what is your opinion on these as replacements if i get the chance. 

1TB Western Digital WD10EALX Caviar Blue, SATA 6Gb/s, 7200rpm, 32MB Cache 

1TB Western Digital WD1002FAEX Caviar Black, SATA 6Gb/s, 7200rpm, 64MB Cache, 8ms 

I can't see them going for the 1TB Black but wish me luck there is no harm in trying, would the blue be any good, pr should i just hang on for a black replacement whenever they come in.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 4, 2011)

GET the CAVIAR BLACK...


----------



## Melvis (Nov 4, 2011)

1TB Blue would be the least id go, but try for the 1TB Black of course, they might ask for some more $$$ though.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 4, 2011)

I wouldn't push it since they have already shown signs that they are stingy when it comes to replacements if they do not have the identical match.
Another thought is they may have dozens of the 750GB WD Greens and they are trying to get rid of old stock and this is one dodgy way they are trying to do it.

Just go with the blue.

The other option they could have given is offered an upgrade for a small fee.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 4, 2011)

I wouldn't except anything less than what you paid for...not much of a difference between the blacks and the Blues overall...but still...The Black line is more expensive for a reason.


----------



## cookiemonster (Nov 4, 2011)

Well i done my best I put on my bartering hat but no joy they said as I had only paid £38 for it they couldn't justify replacing it with something that cost twice as much and it was either the green or a full refund or make up the difference in price which so i accepted the green, I will make use of it as a backup drive,thanks for all the advice I done my best it will still be better than the SATA2 they originally offered me.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 4, 2011)

What SATA II drive did they offer you?

There is a HDTune thread which has my WD 1TB Black SATA II benchmark and someone elses SATA III WD 1TB Black benchmark.

The scores were 1Mb/ps difference I think.

Anyway doesn't matter now, WD Greens are great back up or storage drives.
I have one and it does it's job nicely, currently running at 35degC.

Lately at work quite a few pre-built ACER machines have been coming in with WD Greens (not the HDD at fault).


----------



## cookiemonster (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Widjaja the drive they originally offered me was a 

750GB Western Digital WD7500AARS Caviar Green, 3.5" HDD, SATA II - 3Gb/s, 5400rpm, 64MB Cache, 8ms, Free-Fall , NCQ 

so at least i got a SATA3 out of it, I hope the WD 640 SATA3 Caviar Black I am using keeps going cause i wouldn't like to have to buy a new one at the price they are now.


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi I got fed up waiting on replacement from Scan so i got in touch with Western Digital to tell them how Scan couldn't replace the faulty drive and that they offered me a green or refund and that left me without a main drive so the e-mailed me and told me if i could get the faulty drive back from Scan and send it to them they would replace it for me,I did that and  good news is replacement 750 black arriving from Western Digital tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome! News


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 1, 2011)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi I got fed up waiting on replacement from Scan so i got in touch with Western Digital to tell them how Scan couldn't replace the faulty drive and that they offered me a green or refund and that left me without a main drive so the e-mailed me and told me if i could get the faulty drive back from Scan and send it to them they would replace it for me,I did that and  good news is replacement 750 black arriving from Western Digital tomorrow.



I can't believe you are still waiting on a replacement.
You should not have been given this sort of treatment in the first place.

Not A+ customer care from scan.
They give you a lower performance HDD in replacement with the excuse of what you bought the Black edition for which I disagree with.

If the Black edition HDD was on special then and they can not get the drive for the same price then they lose out.

It's just business.

Now you have to send direct to WD which would most definitely be a higher fee than shipping to scan.

I personally have never sent to WD but I have sent to Seagate.
If WD are anything like Seagate, make sure you follow the packing instructions properly.


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi widjaja it wasn't very expensive and I see what you mean about the packing, but worth it in the end,I get my 750 black tomorrow, next time i will deal with the organ grinder not the monkey also I will think twice about using them or telling other people to use them.  
                                                 regards cookiemonster


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 2, 2011)

Glad you got the positive outcome.  Good to see WD take the bull by the horns.


----------

